# Belleville Lake Bass fishing



## FishForever (Jun 28, 2005)

Anyone fish Belleville Lake for bass, back in the western part of the lake. In the area somewhere around the Rawsonville Rd launch. I am trying to figure out how to fish that lake. Anyone have any tips that might help me locate a good spot for me and my daughter to fish. I would love for her to catch a bass, she likes to fish but, if I keep taking her out and she doesn't catch fish, sooner or later she will lose interest. Lure color and type, good spot, etc...is all welcome. I normally fish topwater and, I am not good at fishing with a worm, tube or crankbait. Ok, you guy's and gal's have your work cut out for you, let's see what you got :help:


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

I fish belleville once or twice a week.....bass...catfish....even a few eyes....crawlers...leeches....plugs...its all good...lately jigs with a plastic twister tail...


----------



## FishForever (Jun 28, 2005)

I might try that this weekend. Hopefully, my wife won't have my daughter too busy. Otherwise I will take my brother and try out your tip.....thanks micooner !!! 

if you see a Red Bass Tracker stop by and say Hi. Maybe I can tell you that your tip is working and I am catching fish like crazy


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have a suggestion. If you are trying to get your child interested in fishing, don't restrict them to catching Bass, or Steelhead, or any specific type of fish. Kids just want to catch something, and more is usually better. 3 inch Bluegills are the perfect fish for kids to catch. They bite all of the time, and you can catch lots of them. Take a 5 gallon bucket, so you can fill it with water, and put the little fishies in it. My kids used to like to name them, before they let them go one-at-a-time, with a kiss to send them on their way.
Now my kids love to fish for Bass, and Pike, and Salmon, and Steelhead. Last week we were catching Sturgeon together - my 10 yr old reeled in 4, with the largest being just over 45", and another just shy of that. They are hooked for life. They still love to catch little Bluegills, too. So do I :lol:


----------



## FishForever (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for the tip, Fishndude, I will keep that in mind.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

shoot across from the boat ramp ne for some panfish action or go around the corner to the weed beds


----------



## Chaoticfishing (Jun 2, 2005)

I know a great spots to take a kid. The first being heritage park in Taylor, good panfish and carp  . But from the sounds of it you don't want to have a bunch of people around (like you do at a park). The other spot is in Northville (6mile and Ridge Rd.) right there on the northeast corner of that intersection there is a rock quarry. You can park down on Ridge Rd. and walk down to the quarry. There are a whole mess of large mouth bass out there, I don't mean a couple here and there ... there is a bunch of them. The least amount of fish I have ever heard of coming out of there is 3, and that was from a gentleman from this site that I mentioned it to. Everytime I have been there I have caught no less than 4 large mouth, but there were PLENTY of times that I have been there and caught 15 in nomore than two hours  . It will spoil you real quick. I've always used crank baits there but I would imagine live shiners and chubs would work great too. Well good luck and I hope you check out the rock quarry.


----------



## FishForever (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who sent me tips on fishing Belleville Lake. I will keep them in mind and try them out and let everyone know how we did, As soon as my back get's better. Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

Two people died in Belleville Lake Monday night... they found the bodies yesterday. It's one of my favorite lakes (because I live 2 miles from it + it has decent bass & walleye fishing) but it will be little freaky fishing it next time thinking about what happened. 

http://www.detnews.com/2005/metro/0507/06/B01-238437.htm

Zob


----------



## FishForever (Jun 28, 2005)

This is sad news and I will be thinking about them the next time I go fishing.


----------



## Chaoticfishing (Jun 2, 2005)

Sorry to here about those two guys. But, about that "Awesome Bass" spot I posted. Well, I took my dad down there today and fished for about 1 1/2 hours and only one little (7-8 inches) bass got hooked however it came un-buttoned at the bank. So this, for the record is the *WORST* day I have ever had at this rock quarry.:banghead3 
Although I have been having some fun with small mouth on the huron and carp in heritage. :woohoo1:


----------



## MoPur (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey Chaotic-

I noticed on the mapquest map of that 6 mile and Ridge road intersection there is also two other "lakes" east of the quarry that I think you are referring to. Are these accessible too or have you tried? Aren't there condos or apartments around that quarry? Have you had anybody try to run you out of there?

I am up in that area and want to find a good spot to fish, so if you have other recommendations, I would appreciate it.

Thanks. Dave


----------

